# What is the cheapest electricty?



## orbs (4 Apr 2011)

With the new reductions from ESB can anyone calculate who the cheapest electricity only supplier is?


----------



## corkrebel (4 Apr 2011)

I got this from Boards I presume its pretty accurate


Registered User



rameire's Avatar



Join Date: May 2002

Location: Athy

Posts: 1,365

Adverts | Friends







http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=71526792#post71526792



based on standard standing charges the following apply.

and no fixed term contracts



ESB

elec only 13.724

gas only 4.195



elec and gas 13.286 & 4.195



Bord Gais

elec only 13.92

gas only 4.463



elec and gas 13.76 & 4.463



Airtricity

elec only 13.93

gas only 4.24



elec and gas 14.40 & 4.02



Flogas

gas 3.792





SO I think Esb for Electricity and Flogas for gas is the cheapest individual suppliers.

Last edited by rameire; Today at 20:14. Reason: correcting rates



Thanks from:     

Srameen


----------



## irishlinks (5 Apr 2011)

This site would appear to also confirm that ESB has the cheapest electricity (for now)...  http://www.*****************.com/electricity-prices


----------



## RMCF (9 Apr 2011)

Hardly worth switching now with these new rates.

I made the Big Switch from ESB to Bord Gais way back, and my usual bill would be around the €90 - €100 mark. So assuming I use approx 700 units of electricity.

So if I was to switch back to ESB again, I would save 700 x 0.002c = €1.40.

For the hassle, think I'll stay put.


----------



## onekeano (24 Apr 2011)

if that's the extent of the difference then I'd feel obliged to steer clear of the ESB who have robbed us over the years............old wolf in new clothing me thinks!

Roy


----------



## ACA (25 Apr 2011)

I switched to Airtricity about 15 months ago and was getting a great price from them by paying DD and not having a paper bill....until recently. I came off the budget plan and have been trying for the past 6 weeks to get an answer as to why my rate has sky-rocketed and as I'm currently in credit with them have been blanked by both customer service and the complaints depts. Also they are charging 3c per day more standing charge than ESB - they have no answer for this at present either. 

Whilst I would usually tend to agree with the comments of onekeano...I'm now left feeling 'better the devil you know!'


----------



## fredg (25 Apr 2011)

am customer of b gais on gas and electricty,
if i move both over to ESB but dont go dd,
does anyone know what discount will be?
thanks F.


----------



## onekeano (25 Apr 2011)

*Cost comparison website for energy?*

Just wondering if there is a website similar to callcosts.ie where you can compare cost f gas & electricity for certain useage levels?

Any advice would be apprecaited.

Roy


----------



## corkrebel (25 Apr 2011)

Comparison website www.bonkers.ie
Anyone see the thing on the Sunday Tmes about our friends in Airtricity  and their " em peculiar billing/estimating/budget plan. Now been referred to CER not good for those involved


----------



## horusd (6 May 2011)

corkrebel said:


> Comparison website www.bonkers.ie
> Anyone see the thing on the Sunday Tmes about our friends in Airtricity  and their " em peculiar billing/estimating/budget plan. Now been referred to CER not good for those involved



I got a bill from Airtricity  online yesterday.  Just rang em because the bill was for almost *6 months; 25/11/10 - 10/4/2011 *!  I was going to ring em anyway coz they seemed to have missed all my meter readings and readings by the official networks guy that calls around. Some  glitch in the system apparently. Just as well I kept an eye on it, and used the very handy smart card to pay em regular amounts.  Apparently it was a glitch with online system. 

As a bye the bye my rate is Smartsaver  24 hours .1227. This is considerably less than the rates shown above? Anyone know why?  I only have electricty with them, plus DD online billing etc.


----------



## ACA (6 May 2011)

Like you horusd, I'm with Airtricity for electric only. If you're on the budget plan with them you only get 'billed' once every 6 months. I received my bill in March going back to 10.09.2010 and was very confused. I was billed for two different rates of electricity and two different rates of standing charge. I contacted them and TBH wasn't really getting anywhere until I reached one VERY nice customer service guy.

He sorted the whole thing out for me, got 14 months worth of bills reversed and I was charged 25.2c standing charge (same as ESB) for the entire time and invoiced 12.27c per unit (even tho the introductory offer finished for me 31.12.10). He kept me in the loop the whole time as to what was going on and has ensured that I am paying 12.27 per unit until 30.04.2012 

I'm a very happy bunny....I was seriously considering going back to ESB but his efforts convinced me to stay with Airtricity.


----------



## Berni (6 May 2011)

corkrebel said:


> Comparison website www.bonkers.ie


Take the figures on that site with a pinch of salt. The ESB Green nightsaver rate quotes the wrong standing charge, making it look the cheapest for me when it isn't.


----------



## Daddy (10 May 2011)

Switched to Bord Gais for electricity March 2009.

Got 12% discount in year 1 and 10% in year 2.

Discount now gone.

If I switch back to ESB are they offering any discount ?

Thanks


----------



## irishlinks (10 May 2011)

ESB are now the cheapest (even cheaper than Bord Gais discounted prices) - especially if you go for DD and paperless billing.  See here - 
Electricity Prices


----------



## Daddy (10 May 2011)

Thanks.

Just rang ESB.

Qualify for a 12% discount on the unit rate + an additional 2% online.

Super Saver Rate they called it.

So 14% saving on unit price.

The 'big switch' is on.


----------



## RMCF (10 May 2011)

Daddy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just rang ESB.
> 
> ...



So ESB will give you a 14% discount on their unit price of 13.72c if you move back to them?

The Big Switch *Back *might be on !


----------



## Daddy (10 May 2011)

Ya will likely get it until March at least when they review prices.


----------



## Daddy (11 May 2011)

Change done.


----------



## SlurrySlump (18 May 2011)

corkrebel said:


> Flogas
> gas 3.792
> 
> SO I think Esb for Electricity and Flogas for gas is the cheapest individual suppliers.


 

I just had a look at the Flogas site. Their standing daily charge is way higher than Bord Gais on certain packages. So if you have a mild winter and use less gas you could be hit for a much higher charge with Flogas?


----------

